# Tylersport Bottle show finds



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 29, 2015)

I came to the show with one goal in mind, and that was to trade for NJ blob tops. I entered the show with a box filled with meds, milks, and paper documents. I left the show with a box half full of blobs and most of the stuff that I brought so I considered it a very sucessful trip! Charles Hauck Avondale, Frank Mazza Long Branch, Joseph Engelke Atlantic City, L.C Ruban & co Springfield, E.L Kerns Trenton






 Now for some NJ and PA stuff
Fred Muller Philadelphia PA, WA French Red Bank NJ, Bartholomew Brewing co Criminal Offense bottle Philadelphia, R Swinley Paterson hutch with citrate lip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For doing most of this by trades and spending very little out of pocket I think I did pretty well[]


----------



## kor (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice ones! I like the PA bottle with the embossed barrel on it.


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the keg bottle and Engl"key" bottle.  Interesting that Bartholomay out of Rochester, NY had a branch in Philadelphia given all the beer that was brewed there.  I have two New Jersey bottles.  One is a Genesee Beer from a bottler in Trenton and the other is a soda from I think S Paulinnio or something like that from Camden.  I dug the soda bottle in west Philadelphia in the mid 1980's.  Any thing in particular you are looking for? Scott


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Kor and Scott!  As far as bottles go I like anything from Long Branch, Asbury Park, or Belmar NJ, as well as any NJ blob tops that catch my eye.  The genesee beer is a fairly rare one! And camden bottles are a little hard to judge the rarity because of the sheer number of bottlers from the city. The paulinnio could be very common or the only one known. Will have to ask my friend on that one.


----------

